# Sudden networking issues



## jjlees (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello,

I have an Edge for Cable 2TB, multiple Minis on Fios using Orbi satellite and Netgear unmanaged switches. All satellites and and Tivo products are hardwired. Within the last week, the Minis have been losing connection to the Edge very frequently. Connection can be lost every couple minutes. 
~60 minutes is the longest without interruption. In further investigation, it seems it is the Edge that is losing connection within my network and connecting externally. It will fail or succeed Port and DNS tests. I get both "Router Not Found" and "Problem with the Service" messages. Other times it passes with no problem.

Before this past week, this problem might occur but perhaps once per week, not multiple times per hour. It has become unwatchable.

Orbi had previously had firmware flashes that couldn't be stopped, so I went into the firmware settings and prevented automatic updates. So, it is not a change in router or satellite firmware issue.

I have tried opening the ports, enabling and disabling UPnP, etc. And, no other devices are having problems with over 50 devices on my home network. From multiple Synology's to a whole house wired Sonos to laptops and phones.

Was there a push of Tivo software in the past week? Or other ideas?

Thanks,

John


----------



## jjlees (Dec 9, 2010)

The problem continues. This morning, the Mini in the bedroom loses connection every few minutes. Literally, I am spending more time restarting/checking network connections than having it working.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Lose the Orbi's?

Switch to MoCA?

-KP


----------

